# Can the 2018 Tiguan infotainment system play FLAC files?



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

I loaded all my MP3s on a USB drive, however I wonder if the VW infotainment system can play the higher quality and larger FLAC files....hmm


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

spacerust said:


> I loaded all my MP3s on a USB drive, however I wonder if the VW infotainment system can play the higher quality and larger FLAC files....hmm


Yes, it supports FLAC format.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Applies to SD memory cards1) and USB storage devices with the FAT16, FAT32, exFAT and NTFS file system:

MP3 files (.mp3) with bit rates of 32 to 320 kbit/s or variable bit rate.
WMA files (.wma) to 10 mono/stereo to 768 kbit/s without write-protection.
WAV files (.wav) (64 - 1411 kbit/s)
OGG-Vorbis files (.ogg) (32 - 576 kbit/s)
FLAC files (.flac) (maximum 96 kHz).
AAC files (.m4a, .m4b, .mp4, .aac) (16 - 400 kbit/s)
Playlists in the M3U, M3U8, PLS, ASX and WPL formats
Playlists no larger than 20 KB and with no more than 1,000 entries.
Maximum of 32 playlists on a data carrier.
Maximum of 1,000 folders and 30,000 files on a data carrier.
The maximum size of an individual file in the FAT32 file system is 4GB.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

spacerust said:


> I loaded all my MP3s on a USB drive, however I wonder if the VW infotainment system can play the higher quality and larger FLAC files....hmm


You didn't get an OM with your vehicle?


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I can confirm from personal experience that my Tiguan will play FLAC files from a USB stick. It even does true gapless play with FLAC.


----------

